# Cute new pictures of Rocko!



## strawberryfields (Oct 3, 2009)

Exploring hedgedaddy's shirt and comforter, seemingly unaware that I had the camera on him. Look at that big white quill on his forehead!









"Oooh, what is this interesting thing my mommy is holding?"









"Wait.. Is that a camera? IS SHE TAKING PICTURES OF ME?"









"Well now that I know she's got the camera out, I'm going to be Mr. Grumpykins."

:lol:


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

oh wow! i LOVE the second one, so cute!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Rocko is cute as ever


----------



## Anny (Jul 17, 2009)

Adorable!!!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Aw I love his nose in the second, his peeking in the third, and those big grumpy "eyebrows" in the fourth! And I like his big white antenna too Haaaaaaaa! Rocko is such a little doll.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable.


----------



## Bengall77 (Aug 1, 2009)

So adorable! Better watch out or shetland will put him on her hedgienapping list.


----------

